
Ask HN: Managing a startup's social media without spamming - johnnyb00y
Ok briefly, I am not the biggest fan of social media but realised I need a twitter, LinkedIn for www.readory.com.<p>Since creating the accounts most of the advice for growing the social media following I got include hooking it up to our rss feed and spamming out content with hashtags every hour or so and following&#x2F;unfollowing bots. Is this really the way to go about things? How can an entrepreneur manage this while pushing out features etcetera.
======
onion2k
Has your site been hacked? The top trending articles are things like "Making
$125,000/Month Selling Hacker TLDs", "How To Create Squeeze Pages The Stupidly
Simple Way", and "Why Invest In Gold? There Are Several Reasons…". It looks
like there's a big problem with spam there.

I would contend that trying to get Twitter followers with content like that is
going to go quite badly.

~~~
johnnyb00y
Launch growing pains, trying to figure out a way to weed out the content
marketers as they have been flocking since we launched early access. I've been
tweaking with the trending score along with considering adding invite-only at
some point. For now I'm just testing but I wanted to know how I would dash out
social media.

